# april wine at the cne on saturday..



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'll be joining them on stage again this year for "drop your guns" and "coulda been a lady":

http://www.queenelizabeththeatre.ca/event8.html


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Have fun!

I hope there will be something on youtube to check out later.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...you never know! although i have no plans to film it.

i'll be posting a link to a youtube vid i did recently early next week.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Best of luck with the show, David


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

What gear are you using? Bringing your pedalboard?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> What gear are you using? Bringing your pedalboard?


...albert lee musicman, traynor ycv15blue combo and the new wampler SLO pedal.

and a clip-on tuner.

gotta tune the guitar down 1/2 step.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

One of my all time favourite Bands that I haven't seen since the 70's. They made Canadian rockers proud. Wish I had the time to venture to T.O. on the 5th as I'm sure it will be a great show.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

What are the guys in AW using for guitar gear? When I saw them 15 yrs ago they were crazy loud and had quite a few marshall stacks. Their stage volume was really loud.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> What are the guys in AW using for guitar gear? When I saw them 15 yrs ago they were crazy loud and had quite a few marshall stacks. Their stage volume was really loud.


...evidently, they now use plexiglass screens, probably at the request of their soundtech. they still use marshall half stacks, and radial pedals/switchers. myles has a pog. brian has seven wampler pedals, and has a hot wired, nirvana chorus and faux analogecho on his board. i'll try and make notes tomorrow night.

they have a well-earned reputation for a loud, distorted FOH sound.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sounds like a blast. Enjoy!

There are few of my former bands that I wouldn't want to jam with, you got a good one there.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just had a thought. How did you guys come up with the name April Wine?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Just had a thought. How did you guys come up with the name April Wine?


 
...that was me. at the time, bands were coming up with two word names, and i wanted one that had a romantic connotation. we also agreed that the name should not give anything away - as much we admired led zeppelin, we felt that a name like that would be stylistically restrictive.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Good luck with the show David. BTW I found this interesting website a couple of weeks ago and I meant to post about it. I think you may recognize the promotional photo near the bottom of the page: http://www.vintageadbrowser.com/music-ads-1970s )


----------



## flattopterry (Mar 6, 2011)

NB_Terry said:


> What are the guys in AW using for guitar gear? When I saw them 15 yrs ago they were crazy loud and had quite a few marshall stacks. Their stage volume was really loud.


I saw them a few months ago and they are using Wizard amps. Made in Canada.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Growing up in Sudbury in the '70's and 80's, AW was one of the big name bands that came every year, and every year I went to the show, and every year they rocked! Have seen them a few times in the last few years and they still have it. A great Canadian band.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Gig report?


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Little off topic, but still AW related. I remember as a kid that certain Canadian bands used to have their individual images in black and white printed on the bottoms of pop cans (canada dry contest I think)and we used to cut the bottoms off the cans to see what band member we had. Think the goal was to collect the whole band and you got free tix to concerts. Bands like crowbar,AW, guess who,etc. Fun memories


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...myles still uses marshalls, but brian uses a wizard half-stack. they now use plexiglass shields to cover the lower half of the 4-12s in order to protect the ears of those sittting directly in the path of the speakers.

works wonders, according to a close friend who had his ears fried the last time he went to see the band.

brian has a tiny pedal board with three wamplers - hot wired, faux analog echo and nirvana chorus. his guitars are eric clapton strats.

myles uses quite a few boss pedals, but his primary dirt pedal appears to be an old mi audio box no longer in production.

i took my new wampler slostortion, but i'm afraid my little traynor 15-watt combo could not keep up. the low-end breakup kind of killed it for me. i wish i had taken the time to try just cranking the amp and not using the pedal.

i got through it, but now i'm even more obsessed with getting myself a 4-12 cabinet. actually, i have one, a doyle, we just need to install speakers in it.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

david henman said:


> the low-end breakup kind of killed it for me. i wish i had taken the time to try just cranking the amp and not using the pedal.


It's not necessarily the 15w that's the issue. My new Traynor YCS50 sounds AMAZING with the OCD through the clean channel, but it sounds like garbage with the OCD through the dirt channel. Seems like you have a similar issue. I'm guessing the already-clipped signal just doesn't amplify well given certain settings and stuff, but oh well, at least you made it though!


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Going up against that kind of horsepower with a 15 watter?? No contest!

CT.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

One of these days it would be cool to hear some 'tales from the road' from the early '70's, David. Excess and debauchery encouraged but not required (hey, it was 40 years ago, who cares right?).


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

It would even be better if someone, say someone who was involved with the band, did a series of you tube vids as tutorials on all those great old AW tunes.....Got a camera Dave?.....Dave?


----------

